# لونك المفضل يحدد شخصيتك



## حياة بالمسيح (20 مارس 2020)

نذكر لكم في هذا المقال بعض الألوان والّتي قد تدل عل شخصيّة الشخص المفضّل لها.
الأبيض 
تميل إلى فترة البراءة والطّفولة تحبّ الفنّ وتحب أن تقع في الحبّ صعب الإرضاء ثقتك بنفسك ضعيفة تحبّ البساطة تجذب النّاس إليك ويمكنك الانسجام والتكيّف مع أصدقاء متنوّعين الأصفر موضع ثقة الآخرين دائماً تحبّ الترتيب وأن تشتري الأشياء الغريبة عادة ما تصنع القرارات الصائبة لديك حسٌّ قيادي قويّ لا تحبّ الإزعاج وأنت محترم وواعي ومتنوّع جميل وبريء تحلم دائماً بعلاقة حب رومانسيّة تحسن الاختيار في الوقت المناسب تحبّ المناظر الطبيعية 
الأخضر 
تحب أن تكون شخصاُ محبوباً طبعك معتدل لا تستثار بسهولة تتأقلم بسرعة مع النّاس، فالخجل ليس من صفاتك تكره التلوّث محبٌّ ومسالم وهادئ تحب جمع الصور والألبومات قائد بطبعك مستمع جيّد يلوذ بك الجميع عند حاجتهم للنّصيحة الأحمر
 مبتهج ومتجدّد دائماً تكون مزاجيّاً في معظم الأحيان صعب الإرضاء لطيف ومحبوب دائم الشّكوى تجيد التّعامل مع النّاسِ اللطفاء الأسود يعكس اللون الأسود
 الكآبة لبعض النّاس تملك ذوقاً رفيعاً تحبّ التحدّي الذّهبي مرح وصريح من الصعب عليك إيجاد الشخص المناسب تعرف الصواب من الخطأ البرتقالي تعرف كيف تتعامل مع الناس تحبّ التنافس تقدّر أصدقاءك جيّداً وتهتمّ بهم مسؤول عن تصرّفاتك رومانسي وقلبك دافئ ممتلئ بروح الابتكار والمغامرة ثقّتك بنفسك كبيرة ولا تحبّ الظهور أحياناً تبالغ في تصرّفاتك وذلك لأنّك حسّاس جدّاً منظّم ومتحمّس ومرح واجتماعي لديك أهدافٌ كثيرة وتسعى جاهداً لتحقيقها. الفضّي تحبّ أن تتحدّى نفسك خيالي ومرح من الصّعب عليك الوثوق في شخص تحبّ تجربة الأشياء الجديدة دائما تسدي النصيحة الجيّدة عند الصداقة من السّهل التحدّث إليك البنّي واعي وذكي بما يتعلّق بالمال نشيط ورياضي تقع في الحبّ بسهولة تنهي كل شيء بسهولة من الصعب على الآخرين الاقتراب منك 
الرّمادي 
تتمتّع بحس فكاهي أناني في بعض الأوقات جذّاب ونشيط تستطيع أن تجعل يوم من حولك جميل لا تحبّ إخفاء مشاعرك تقول الكلام المناسب في الوقت المناسب تحب المساواة في التعامل تبحث أن تكون موقع اهتمام الآخرين الأزرق الفاتح صادق من الصّعب عليك العثور على الحب مشاعرك تتغيّر فجأة وبسهولة تنصت للآخرين باهتمام تحب الوحدة
البنفسجي 
 لون المثاليّة والملكيّة والقوّة مشهور بين الأصدقاء غامض تتصرّف بغباء بعض الأحيان يهمّك الأشخاص الّذين تستطيع الوثوق بهم دائماً تجرّب الجديد 
الأزرق الغامق 
لون الحقيقة والانسجام والعمل تنزعج ممّن يتّصفون بالغباء جذّاب لديك إحساس قوي تجاه الأشياء صديق مخلص محافظ وحسّاس بالنّسبة لمشاعر الآخرين الوردي 
لديك أفكار سلبيّة تحبّ المساعدة والاهتمام بالآخرين تحاول تقديم الأفضل دائماً صعب التخلي عن مبادئك.
الموضوع منقول للامانة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أبريل 2020)

انا بحب لونين 

الأخضر 
تحب أن تكون شخصاُ محبوباً طبعك معتدل لا تستثار بسهولة تتأقلم بسرعة مع  النّاس، فالخجل ليس من صفاتك تكره التلوّث محبٌّ ومسالم وهادئ تحب جمع  الصور والألبومات قائد بطبعك مستمع جيّد يلوذ بك الجميع عند حاجتهم  للنّصيحة

البنفسجي 
 لون المثاليّة والملكيّة والقوّة مشهور بين الأصدقاء غامض تتصرّف بغباء  بعض الأحيان يهمّك الأشخاص الّذين تستطيع الوثوق بهم دائماً تجرّب الجديد


----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2021)

الأزرق الغامق 
 لون الحقيقة والانسجام والعمل تنزعج ممّن يتّصفون بالغباء جذّاب لديك إحساس قوي تجاه الأشياء صديق مخلص محافظ وحسّاس بالنّسبة لمشاعر الآخرين الوردي 
 لديك أفكار سلبيّة تحبّ المساعدة والاهتمام بالآخرين تحاول تقديم الأفضل دائماً صعب التخلي عن مبادئك.
الأبيض 
 تميل إلى فترة البراءة والطّفولة تحبّ الفنّ وتحب أن تقع في الحبّ صعب الإرضاء ثقتك بنفسك ضعيفة تحبّ البساطة تجذب النّاس إليك ويمكنك الانسجام والتكيّف مع أصدقاء متنوّعين الأصفر موضع ثقة الآخرين دائماً تحبّ الترتيب وأن تشتري الأشياء الغريبة عادة ما تصنع القرارات الصائبة لديك حسٌّ قيادي قويّ لا تحبّ الإزعاج وأنت محترم وواعي ومتنوّع جميل وبريء تحلم دائماً بعلاقة حب رومانسيّة تحسن الاختيار في الوقت المناسب تحبّ المناظر الطبيعية 
موضوع جميل 
تسلم ايدك​


----------

